# New pics of some of my Paints!! Pic heavy!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, you can paint the whole town with all those! Very nice pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Wow, you can paint the whole town with all those! Very nice pics, thank you for sharing.


 Thanks and your welcome!! I love sharing pics of my babies!!  I also should've mentioned that Apache is the father of both Bella and Tequila.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Your Paints are lovely and I love your pictures


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Healthy, happy, obviously loved and well cared for horses are always so nice to see! And your foals look like they are going to be beautiful as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> Your Paints are lovely and I love your pictures


 Thanks!! I have a really nice camera.  I've got my money's worth out of it for sure.





Lins said:


> Healthy, happy, obviously loved and well cared for horses are always so nice to see! And your foals look like they are going to be beautiful as well.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks so much!! I'm really pleased with my two fillies. No horses are more spoiled and pampered than these are lol. :lol:


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Never a bad time to see some pretty paints! Thanks for sharing they are super cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thyme said:


> Never a bad time to see some pretty paints! Thanks for sharing they are super cute!


 Thank you very much!!  :wink:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Their all soo gorgeous! I love Apaches Halter! Just might have to steal tequila when your not looking > haha !


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

You have beautiful horses I really love paints.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bella sure is growing fast!! All of them are so adorable!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i generally hate paints but **** you have some good looking ones  love the pics especially the we-little-ones


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Evansk said:


> Their all soo gorgeous! I love Apaches Halter! Just might have to steal tequila when your not looking > haha !


 Thanks!! I'll be on the lookout for you lol. Tequila may be a bit stubborn but I love her anyway. :wink:



csimkunas6 said:


> Bella sure is growing fast!! All of them are so adorable!


 Yes she is, Thanks so much! They don't stay babies very long.





kait18 said:


> i generally hate paints but **** you have some good looking ones  love the pics especially the we-little-ones


 Paints have always been my favorite breed. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tequila <3 Love the last shot of her!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Tequila <3 Love the last shot of her!


 Thanks! She's quite the character.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Aww, so many paints for me to be jealous of(x They're all gorgeous


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is what you call paint my world love the pictures


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

:rofl:then Ninja mode is needed :mrgreen: if shes gone... do not come looking at my place for her


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks xXSerendipityXx and loveduffy!!  Evansk i'll be watching for you so i'll know where Tequila is if she goes missing lol. :lol: :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Just have to share this pic I took of Bella yesterday.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bella is just the cutest thing :lol:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Huh oh !!! Another that needs to be stolen ;D and added to my herd hahs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Snizard!! Evansk i'll be adding locks to all my gates now lol.  :wink:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

awh horse poo  haha ok..ok.. what if i just snap some photos of them! Mhmm thats a much better plan haha


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Evansk said:


> awh horse poo  haha ok..ok.. what if i just snap some photos of them! Mhmm thats a much better plan haha


Taking pics will be fine, just no stealing lol. :lol: :wink:


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Them Horses colors are Beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

countrygirl3 said:


> Them Horses colors are Beautiful!


 Thanks!!  if it'll ever quit raining i'm going to get them all cleaned up for better pics to share.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to snuggle up with Bella and watch a movie! She looks so soft!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> I want to snuggle up with Bella and watch a movie! She looks so soft!


 She is soft, but it kinda shy till she gets to know you. Then she's your buddy.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

They are all so lovely. They look happy and very well cared for!! They're lucky to have such a devoted mom.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Dru!! :smile:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

oh my gosh I love your paints! they are soo gorgeous! epecially the chestnut. I so want hehe  great photos


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Tayz said:


> oh my gosh I love your paints! they are soo gorgeous! epecially the chestnut. I so want hehe  great photos


 Thanks!!  If you mean the solid chestnut, that's Lakota she's my baby and follows me like a big dog.


----------

